# Mein 92er GT TALERA Projekt !



## IchundmeinBike (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo.
Habe vor kurzem dieses "schrecklich schöne" GT TALERA im Cuiser Outfit erworben und will es für mich wieder aufbauen.
Vermutlich ein 92er Baujahr.





Doch was macht der KLEIN Aufkleber am Rahmen ???




Gab es mal eine Verbindung/Kooperation? (Mir nicht bekannt).
Kann auch zu einem Händler gehören oder einfach nur der Name eines Vorbesitzers sein.

Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## cleiende (1. Juni 2012)

Evtl. ein Händler, Cycle Klein in Hagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IchundmeinBike (1. Juni 2012)

Hi _cleiende._
Das könnte gut sein, da ich das Rad aus *Lünen* geholt habe, was ja nicht so weit weg ist.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Habe heute (02.06.12) auch noch mal meine Experten (ATB Hannover) gefragt.
Ist sicher ein Händler Aufkleber - und kann damit runter.
Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## Damian Cosmas (7. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich bin gerade auch am Aufbau einer Wintergurke mit dem gleichen Rahmen, allerdings in weiß. Leider ist das Sattelrohr an der Klemmung nicht mehr ganz rund.  Es schwankt zwischen 26,4 und 26,8 mm Innendurchmesser. Könnest Du mal bitte Deine Sattelstütze messen, da ich erst eine besorgen muss, aber nicht mehrere probieren mag.

Danke.

BTW: ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, dass Marmorblau nur 1993 verkauft wurde.


----------



## IchundmeinBike (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Damian Cosmas.
Die Sattelstütze hat bei mir 26,2 mm; ist auch so eingeprägt.
Dieses Maß reicht bis kurz unter die Kreuzung mit dem Oberrohr, danach wird das Sattelrohr wieder dicker. Kann man sogar mit dem Finger erfühlen.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Baujahr. Im_ Retrobikeforum_ meinte ein User, dass ab 1993_ GT_ auf dem Unterrohr stände und der _TALERA _Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.
Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## Kruko (7. Juni 2012)

Anhand der Rahmennummer kann man das Baujahr bestimmen. Sucht einfach den entsprechenden Thread und dann kann man ziehmlich exakt das Baujahr bestimmen.


----------



## Damian Cosmas (7. Juni 2012)

Danke jedenfalls für das Stützenmaß, viel Spaß mit Deinem Talera

Gruß, D.C.


----------



## IchundmeinBike (10. Juni 2012)

So, am Rahmen wurden Lackschäden ausgebessert und ein neues Steuerlager verbaut.





Das Hinterrad musste ich neu einspeichen, da es wohl durch einen _chainsuck_ Schäden gegeben hatte. Bald geht es weiter ...

Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## IchundmeinBike (7. Juli 2012)

So, endlich konnte es weitergehen mit dem GT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
- neues Shimano Innenlager
- gebr. Shimano LX Kurbel
- TA Kettenblätter
- Salsa Lenker
- BBB Sattelstütze
- Specialized Sattel
- Schwalbe Reifen




... es geht weiter - Gruß IchundmeinBike


----------



## IchundmeinBike (30. Juli 2012)

So sieht es jetzt aus . Ein paar Änderungen kommen bestimmt noch (Laufräder, Pedale, ...). Fährt sich  auf alle Fälle super.
Bilder und Teileliste (Neuteile in blau):


















*[FONT="]GT[/FONT][/U][/B][U][FONT="] All Terra, TALERA  Bj.1992[/FONT]
[FONT="]Rahmen:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="]  Chrom-Molybdän Stahl,  lackiert  (52 cm / 20,5 Zoll)  [/FONT]
[FONT="]Gabel:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] GT, Cro-Mo 1 1/8[/FONT]
[FONT="]Steuersatz[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="]: [/FONT][FONT="]ERGOTEC, x-act  [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Vorbau:[/FONT] [FONT="][SIZE=3] GT, Cro-Mo 1, lackiert [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Lenker:[/FONT] [FONT="]SALSA, Moto Ace, 62 cm[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Griffe:[/FONT] [FONT="]X-treme, Schaumstoff Schraubgriffe[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Griffstopfen:[/FONT]* [FONT="]Odi, Alu Schraubstopfen[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Bremsen: [/FONT][/B]   [FONT="][SIZE=3]vorn [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Shimano LX[/FONT][FONT="], Cantilever[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="], M65T Wechselbeläge,[/FONT]
[FONT="][SIZE=3]hinten Shimano U-Brake, [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]SwissStop _Viking Pro      _Bremsschuhe[/FONT]
*[FONT="]Bremshebel: [/FONT][/B][/SIZE]   [SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Cane Creek, Flat Top[/FONT]**
[FONT="]Schalthebel: [/FONT][/B][/SIZE]   [FONT="]Shimano Exage 300  (3/7)[/FONT]
[FONT="]Innenlager:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Shimano, Vierkant Patronenlager, BB UN 55 (BSA 68/110)[/FONT]**
[FONT="]Kurbel:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Shimano, Deore LX, , 175 mm, 5-Arm 94/58[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT="]Pedale:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Union, Bärentatzen [/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT="]Kettenblätter:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]TA Specialites 44 / 34 / 24[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT="]Umwerfer:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] Shimano, Exage 300[/FONT]
[FONT="]Schaltwerk:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] Shimano, Exage 300 [/FONT][FONT="](Tacx Schaltröllchen)[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Kassette[/FONT] [FONT="]:[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]  Shimano, 7-fach 13-30, CS-HG50[/FONT]
[FONT="]Kette:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0070C0][FONT="]Shimano , LX, CN-HG70[/FONT]
[FONT="]Naben:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] Shimano, HB-RM 50[/FONT]
[FONT="]Felgen:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] Araya CV-7, 26 x 1,50 HE, Aluminium  36 Loch[/FONT]
[FONT="]Speichen:[/FONT][/B]   [/SIZE][FONT="] 2 mm Edelstahl [/FONT][FONT="](hinten neu eingespeicht)[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Schnellspanner:[/FONT] [FONT="][SIZE=3]  Shimano[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Reifen: [/FONT] [FONT="]Schwalbe, Marathon Dureme Evolution MTB, Faltreifen, 26 x 2.00[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Sattelklemme: [/FONT]   [FONT="][SIZE=3]= Rahmenklemmung,  Schnellspanner[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Sattelstütze:[/FONT] [FONT="]BBB, Sky Scraper, 26,2 mm[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Sattel:[/FONT] [FONT="]Specialized, Riva[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Flaschenhalter:[/FONT] [FONT="]Tacx[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Klingel:[/FONT] [FONT="]Cat Eye[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Tacho:[/FONT] [FONT="]VDO, A4[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Kettenstrebenschutz:[/FONT] [FONT="]Gummi [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=3]
[B][FONT="]Gewicht:[/FONT] [FONT="][SIZE=3]  ca. 13 kg [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT="](Rahmen, Gabel + Vorbau = 4,5 kg)[/FONT]*


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2012)

ist doch ganz Schick geworden. Dann mal schnell noch andere Reifen drauf und ab zum treffen ins Weserbergland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Juli 2012)

Ist ein schicker "Stadtflitzer", gefällt mir


----------



## kingmoe (2. August 2012)

Bist du sicher mit 1992?
Hier steht der große Bruder, ich meine, der sei älter.
Wie ist denn die Rahmen-Nr.?


----------



## Ganimed! (11. Oktober 2015)

Schön aufgebaut.....gefällt mir. 

Müsste aber ein 1991er Talera sein wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hab ebenfalls noch ein 91er GT Talera in Farbe: Granite.

Ich meine dass das blaue mit den weißen Pünktchen (Sterne) ebenfalls von 1991 war. 

Wie dem auch sei.....ein schönes altes GT ist es jedenfalls so oder so


----------



## Ganimed! (18. Oktober 2015)

Wurde wahrscheinlich mal hier in Hagen gekauft


----------

